# Saturday February 7th..



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

OCA winter auction....doors open at 10 A.M. , auction starts at 11 A.M...

Located at the Holiday Inn on rt 82 right by I-71 in Strongsville Ohio...


----------

